# What Fruits Can You Tolerate



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

I have IBS D and C and have been trying to add fruit into my diet. I do OK with steamed veggies but can't seen to find any fruit I can tolerate except bananas. Dried berries are not an option because they give me migraines.I wondered what kind of fruit ( if any) some of you are able to eat?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I am currently on the same search.And so far my very small list includes bananas and applesauce.I hope to expand that as I LOVE fruit and will be following this thread to see what others have found.Here in ONT strawberries are coming soon and cherries right now are really abundant and cheap!Dare I try????Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cooking apples, peaches or pears can make them much more tolerable. So canned or applesauce may be OK when raw isn't.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp#T042601 has some suggestions.How do you do with white grapes or pineapple?If the sorbitol containing fruits like apples or pears bother you, cherries may as well. You could try cooking them first.Citrus fruits tend to be low in fructose as well, but some people think the acidity bothers them.Strawberries are usually OK as most of the berries are low in sorbitol and fairly well balanced in fructose and glucose.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I eat : Banana's , Kiwi's , Star Fruit , Oranges , Green Grapes , Strawberrys , Raspberrys , Blue Berrys , Huckle Berry's ,Black Berrys , Boysen Berrys , Apples , Peaches , Cantalopes , Watermelon (Those can nauseate me though.)They do NOT give me Diarrhea at all , nor do they bother my IBS.I tollerate fruit really well.But , Avacado's can give me the Runs. I love them on Taco Salads. Or in a dip with chips and salsa.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Kathleen,Green grapes and pineapple are 2 of my faves!I will add these to my diet, one at a time of course and see how it goes.Thanks for the info.Thai


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Interesting..I do well with avacodo..as long as I eat it in moderation.I tried heating frozen blueberries and while I didn't have diarrhea afterwards I think they might have made me crampy. Maybe I need to try eating them again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cantelope... green grapes... applesauce..... (or peeled apples).... peaches.....watermelon.....berries & citrus (in small amounts)Plums or nectarines are a bit harder for me to digest but I spread them out.Most fruit based chutneys I can handle because they are either food processed/blended or devoid of seeds or cooked... etcBQ


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Eylag,My wife has food allergies along with IBS (if it isn't the same thing as food allergies) for 25 years and she has always been able to eat blueberries (fresh or frozen . . . Costco usually has great frozen ones) and golden papayas (not the pinkish strawberry type, but the golden ones). To get the golden papayas we usually have to order directly from Hawaii, even though some of the papayas sold in grocery stores in the USA say golden, they usually end up being the strawberry type when you cut them open. She also does well on mangoes.For suspected allergies to certain fruits, you can use muscle testing to determine if you are allergic to it or not before eating it . . . go to naet.com and read the method . . . wash/dry your hands first and then hold the suspected allergen in one hand while someone else tests your other arm in a certain way for strength. Any immediate weakness indicates an allergy to the product held in the other hand. Very interesting method and it works!However, the only drawback is that you may not be allergic to the product, but it still may not agree with something in your digestive track if you have IBS badly.Hope one of these fruits helps for you. . .DAD


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Ooooops , I forgot to mention I can also eat :Red Bing CherriesYellow Rainier Cherries.Yummy good stuff*


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Everything, now. When the IBS was at it's worst, highly acidic fruits (tomatoes and citrus, especially) were awful, as much in my stomach as in my colon. (Everything came out pretty well the same, there...)I just brought home a basket of fresh Vancouver Island strawberries today, Thai. They are so unbelievably good. I think you should at least try a couple of the local ones (and a handful of cherries) just to see. Mark


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Mark,You are making me drool.....lol.It will be at least a couple of weeks for our strawberries. We have had a horrid spring.But the cherries I am going to try while I wait.Thai


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know what it is, but I can't tolerate cherries at ALL. Itsabummer.But I do enjoy the rest!BQ


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 4, 2006)

I eat all fruits. What I don't eat is annatto. If you send me your email, I'll send you my list and story how I finally, after 40 years, figured out what was causing my IBS. Since I started to omit annatto from my diet I eat everything. I eat dairy now. I eat grains now. My story will be published in a major Medical Journal this fall.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

TICOTICOWhat is annato, does it make the ibs worse if you have ibs diarrhoea, i would like the list if it helps the diarrhoea version of the IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Annatto is used both as a spice and a dye. It may be better known to Mexican and Latin markets as achiote or in the Philippines as atsuwete or achuete .In the West it used to colour confectionery, butter, smoked fish and cheeses like Cheshire, Leicester, Edam and Muenster. As an effective natural colouring it is also used in cosmetics and textile manufacturing. It provides a bright and exotic appearance for many kinds of dishes. Yeats wrote “Good arnotto is the colour of fire” (Natural History, 1870). The Mayan Indians of Central America used the bright dye as war paint


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I found that on the Net.Good explination for what it is.Don't think I will try it though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think Tico is suggesting you add it to the diet. It is something they need to avoid.Although I've known people who are fine with Annatto but can't have artificial dyes used to get the same color. There are no hard fast rules about what food, if any, will be the IBS trigger.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I think with any food , or drink , NO matter what it is , it is a trial and error situation.You try it , and if it disagree's with you , then you know what to avoid.It's ashame we just can't eat and drink what we want. But that can have a wicked out come.Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 4, 2006)

Glenda, when you put avocado on your taco salad, is there yellow cheese in that taco salad? Maybe it's the yellow cheese or thedressing you have on the salad. There is annatto in yellow cheese (that's what makes it yellow) and if it is a commercial dressing, there is annatto in that. So, I am betting you don't have a problem with avocado but rather one of the other ingredients.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 4, 2006)

Kathleen M, So far there hasn't been any hard fast rules about what causes IBS but maybe, just maybe, now there is. Try four days without anything with annatto. If you still have IBS, then that's not your problem. My husband and I shared a water solution with annatto. He had no problem, I got IBS. There's nothing to lose if you try it and it isn't your problem. But maybe it is your problem and maybe others have the problem. IBS is a catch-all to what no one has uncovered yet. So, take four days of your life and omit annatto from your intake and see what happens. No loss trying. It could change your life as it did mine. I gain nothing by putting this on the board. You might gain a lot. I endured the pain of IBS for 40 years and I don't have it now. By the way, didn't I send you the list weeks ago and you haven't tried it yet?


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 4, 2006)

Cherrypie09...Didn't I send you my annatto list? Annatto is a coloring additive from the tree grown in the tropics. It is a seed. It makes Vanilla ice cream white (keeps it white) it makes cheeses yellow and it adds a red tone to tamales and chicken and pork dishes in Latin American countries, India and Asia and I believe Scandinavia. It' in Wishbone Italian Dressing for some reason. It's in microwave popcorn, Butter Pam, theatre popcorn, sugar-free Jello, Coffee-mate, garlic bread spreads, crackers, cereals, gourmet mustards, and much more. Rice noodles. Keep away from those fabulous Chinese rice noodles. Pad Thai is off my list, sadly, as are tamales.


----------

